# Boric Acid - Can I Save It



## thb_ny (Jul 21, 2020)

I have been working all year on recovering the lawn of a home I purchased last year. It was very neglected and I was doing an excellent job. I started having an issue with ground wasps this past weekend that were borrowing holes in my hill and leaving mounds of dirt. The holes were an inch in diameter and approximately 8 - 12in deep. To remedy this I decided to buy Ant/Roach powder with boric acid and spread it along the hill. I just didn't think about it and the impact on the lawn! Just a total brain freeze. Now the lawn I worked hard on is all yellow and brown. I have been pouring water on it and soaking it to try to save it. This is compounded by the heat wave the NE is having. I am in NY and suggestions on what to do? Will it recover?


----------

